# What Universe Does Your Fursona Live In?



## Blythulu (May 17, 2018)

So I'm writing the bio for my first fursona, and I'm a bit of a stickler for characterization. Backstories, to me, are the ultimate crux of character behavior. It's how they get to be who they are, after all. Pretty simple.

Then I hit a roadblock, because I want my fursona to have mild magical powers, and then I started writing up a backstory involving a tribe that I made up mostly on the spot (partially borrowed from an older character). Then I had to figure out where that tribe exists and how people react to it (not well, lol). Before I knew it, I was making up a whole universe to set his backstory in. 

That's when I realized this might be a fun question. I would imagine it goes without saying that most fursona's aren't set in our current reality, unless they are The One Furry™ in a world of regular human-folk. I know a lot of fursona's are based in a sort of 'our universe, but furries' reality, but I'm curious. 

What universe does your fursona exist in? Where did you pull inspiration from to create the universe around them? How do you deal with roleplaying with someone who's character might be from a different reality? (Adapting backstory isn't usually hard for me, but if the two worlds are completely different it might be hard? I've only ever roleplayed humans, and my rp partners and I almost always create new characters to go in the world we made up.)


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 17, 2018)

Somewhere psychedelics are legal and more than a little encouraged.

Oh, sorry, I should fluff this up more I guess.  I don’t really have a nailed down backstory, but I guess I was kinda imagining somewhere like Zootopia.  People doing things except oh no, now all I hear about are “do I shit in the woods” jokes.  But as my sona and I are both psychonauts, definitely somewhere I could indulge and wouldn’t be bothered.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 17, 2018)

World of Warcraft Universe because real world is boring as fuck. No magic and shit like that


----------



## Lexiand (May 18, 2018)

any terraria worlds


----------



## Sora-kun (May 18, 2018)

Matcha was concieved to fit in an Okami-like world. Olden Japan where magic and mythical beasts are real.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 18, 2018)

Multiple universes, so I can justify crossovers.


----------



## Skychickens (May 18, 2018)

I made up my own for most my characters but my sona is kinda in limbo at the moment.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 18, 2018)

My character has multiple renditions across multiple universes, including one Planeswalker version.


----------



## Kiaara (May 18, 2018)

My character, Kiaara the catbee, comes from a world that is basically the same but an anthro version. I came up with my character's concept completely at random. My character is also in a space-themed future roleplay thing atm, so yeah.


----------



## Ginza (May 18, 2018)

Earth, but with a twist. It functions exactly like today’s society, same problems (er, mostly), same countries, etc. However, there are humans, anthros, normal animals, aliens, monsters, ghosts, ghouls, and other mythical creatures that live alongside one another.

The practicality of this universe? Heh, not sure. However, it’s just what I imagine


----------



## Inkblooded (May 18, 2018)

ink blooded universe
it is not earth, not even close, its full of half-bald cat people and screechy lizard folk. but there is also the possibility of traveling to other worlds so i can justify interspecies coitus


----------



## Mayflower (May 18, 2018)

My fursona lives in a world that's very much like our own. It's inspired by the world of a furry comic I know. 

In this world, humans are replaced by anthro characters of different species. They recognize the species of others, and many have preferences for who they want to be associated with. Some species are often discriminated against, for example. People of different species can't crossbreed, so there are no hybrids, that would not appear in our world either. There's also no magic.


When I discovered furry art, I didn't care much for any kind of world they might be living in. However, I later joined a forum for the comic I know, where people were creating fursonas to fit into the world of that comic. I really enjoyed that aspect, and I often felt that it helped create a connection between members, as people's fursonas were recognized as part of that particular world. We had a lawyer, a gambler, an engineer, a politician and many other. 
We also had a thread for where our fursonas lived in that world, and what their homes world be like. The setting of the comic was the foundation for the things we talked about, and there was something nice about imagined my fursona living in the same world and town as the fursonas of people I communicated with.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (May 18, 2018)

One where memes were still funny


----------



## Oblique Lynx (May 18, 2018)

Current day Canada


----------



## Mosie (May 18, 2018)

i never thought about this i kinda just made mine highly off myself so.....somewhere?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 18, 2018)

I live in the far future on a outer colonized planet where machines and man symbiotically coexist. However we still carry much of Earths culture and ideas such as art, democracy, poetry, and religion. We recently have recovered from a pretty ugly war but thankfully we were able to restore our societies and cities to their former glory.


----------



## Guifrog (May 18, 2018)

Planet Earth from a parallel universe where anthros and humans live together? I haven't thought much about it yet.


----------



## Rexcaliburr (May 18, 2018)

Borderlands! I've tried to do an original world for my OCs but it just didn't work out.


----------



## Simo (May 18, 2018)

Just the US, but in a setting with antro-characters, and no people. Time span: 1900 to the great depression to present; settings from Alabama to Savannah to Cleveland to Michigan, and fictitious smaller towns/cities. But more or less 'reality', Earth, and the past 100- 120 years.


----------



## Starbeak (May 19, 2018)

Fictional places such as the Pocket Universe, or anywhere in Space and even in Parallel Universes or different Dimensions.

Mine is from and can go anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 19, 2018)

Kili can be in any verse, but his offical universe is very similar to ours... only with anthromorphic animals and secret nano orders...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2018)

There's basically three worlds I work with:


The one my fursona is meant to be from is a Earth-like world slightly in the future tech-wise, fairly low on magic, but strictly anthros - no humans.  However, the anthros also include a large number of mythological species, and a few extra types of dragons, including a wingless sea-serpent variety.
One or two OCs I've made in the past come from a high-fantasy world about at the era of gunpowder being an emerging technology, and the population of it is split even between human and anthro populations.
Lastly, for an extensive roleplay I organized - and I plan to reuse this universe for a series of stories later on, in addition to using a few of the characters in things outside the setting - there's a scavenger world that can be compared in some ways to Fallout's setting, right up to the high levels of technology that can come out of scavenging.  I won't get into too many details here but there are only anthros (and not even any primates due to the way the anthros came to be), and there are a few classifications of magic - one of which more compares to the Stands from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 20, 2018)

Fictional Earth in present days


----------



## Tyll'a (May 21, 2018)

Tyll'a was originally created as a FFXIV character before he became my sona, so he lives in the FFXIV universe.


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 22, 2018)

My fursona lives in an alternative ancient Mesopotamia, wherein many of the worst gods of ancient Mesopotamia starved to death from lack of worship due to the great flood that they created.


----------



## Redwulf16 (May 23, 2018)

Mine live in a high-fantasy, sword-and-sorcery world of my own design called the edge of reality. I even have a map drawn out somewhere. I put a lot of thought into it, but it includes all the typical fantasy races and creatures, with the addition of the lycans, which are the wolf-humanoids that all my fursonas are. They are a minority, and somewhat looked down upon outside of their home, a kingdom called high wilderness. Think of it like the khajiit in the elder scrolls saga, but they are looked down upon for being ferocious and warlike rather than conniving and sneaky. While this world is distinctly it's own, it was influenced by everything from naruto to various old legends, i.e. beowulf, legend of king arthur, ect. It would be a great setting for a novel, if I could quit throwing away every imperfect attempt at starting one.


----------



## C4NDYC0UGH (May 23, 2018)

My fursona lives in a world like our own, but in the future. My character is a previously unknown species known as Zynaths. They went unnoticed for so long because not only are they rare, but sightings of them were confused with chupocabra sightings. My fursona, Candy as I currently call them, was the first to be confirmed as a unique species, as they suffered a case similar to the case with urbanized wildlife, living wild in the city eating others' trash and wandering the streets. In this future world, human and animal hybridization has became successful, but have been still kept separate from the public, living lives in laboratories and becoming soldiers of war. Due to Candy's human intelligence, but testing negative to exhibiting any human DNA, they are sent and taught in a "School for the Special," a school made for teaching children who are considered odd to the world. These children often just have physical differences beyond what is normal to humanity, being taught in a school where they can be in a safe school system without constant ridicule from others.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

An alternate dimension where humans never existed and certain species evolved while other remained feral


----------



## Joni (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't live in a universe, I live with @The Universe


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

Cethocro lives in our Universe, watching over humanity, more precisely, over religions ^^


----------



## Dongding (Aug 11, 2018)

This universe, roughly 50 years into the future.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 11, 2018)

Our world but different time line, Poland does not get partitioned and has some oversea colonies, also back in day they have made close allies with Muscovy which angered many European Nations and Ottoman Empire, rest still needs development. Ah also Germany has been formed in 1456 by Austria


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Aug 11, 2018)

The setting I've created for Vanko is in the far future, on the fringes of a vast interstellar empire. I used the world generation rules from Traveller to create it, and also for his ship, the _Wayward Sun_.

It's far enough in the future that nobody really remembers Earth or why there's anthro animals running around in addition to humans, but there is an explanation. I've thought a little bit about what sort of species might live on what sort of planets, but mostly you can look like anything and be from anywhere.


----------



## AwoDee (Aug 11, 2018)

Fursona wise? idk, can b anything.
OC wise, however? Considering that,, I've seen ppl mistakenly refer to all anthro characters as fursonas rather than splitting up OCs and fursonas into their own groups, idk which you're referring to. I've got a lot of OCs, spanned across a lot of universes!


----------



## mustelidcreature (Aug 14, 2018)

in a parallel universe,also the feral versions of my characters live in another parallel universe
but my fursona can actually transform into the human version of himself,which is me.I would suppose that means he switches universes when he changes


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

well officially they were supposed to be in the same universe as the episodic story that i write but since most of their stuff was generated by fan works of them they sort of exist within their own canon along with all the various characters he's been drawn with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 21, 2018)

Drake lives in a very similar universe to our own, with the exception of having much more advanced prosthetic limb technology.


----------

